# NSW: Stink Boating



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Everything went to plan last Saturday. Countless rat kings, half a dozen legal, 3 or 4* bled and dropped into the insulated front hatch on icepacks.

Filleted 3 for family and neighbours + sashimi soy and wasabi for the entire office (except those meat&3veg Neanderthals who turned up their noses at raw fish).

Perfect weather in Sydney all week, hot and sunny. Happy days.

Diabolical trip this morning. Opened up the hatch to install the sounder battery pre-launch, and dry retched for 5 minutes.

Trying to find the right word for it in English. Putrid just doesn't do it. Combine stench, foul, rank, rancid, rotten....plus choice of expletives. Absolutely the most disgusting aroma you could ever experience. Concerned it 's permanent - clean-up job's too big for Mike Rowe.

Huge numbers of powered stinkboats out on the reef, but they gave me a wide berth.

*
*there were 4 :twisted: *


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Did you leave an entire fish in your hull all week?"


Yep - a big fat 70cm+. No longer sashimi grade.

Murd - keep your windows shut at Dee Why. I dropped the carcass in the bin at Longy.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Funniest post ever  and you were so proud of your built in esky !


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bile inducing Nasty, Funny post! :lol: 
Classic.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Still proud of my insulated hatch - it's genius. Can't figure how Harry "Kingfish" Houdini escaped into the main part of the hull. I just need to work on my fish counting skills.

_"What was the reason for getting the fish bag off the deck?"_

Two things Matt:
- fish bag sits on top in the baking sun.
- can't use fish bag and PA sail at the same time.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

It's not funny  It's not funny  It's not funny


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Those governments spending fortunes on weapons of mass destruction are wasting their money. Much cheaper to whack a few kings into a kayak, leave it in the sun for a few days, then drop it on a city. Could disable entire populations with a few well directed yaks, and take over the world.

Still working on the clean-up.

Pulled the corpse and bigger chunks out at the ramp before launch. Hosed down the inside a few times, and sponged out the fetid water (while choking back the bile). Then went fishing. Every time the kayak bobbed over the chop, copped another fusty waft. First time ever feeling seasick.



> Leftieant said:
> The same treatment you'd give yourself after a night with Lurlene


Yep, tried a bleach rinse, and sponge, then left all the hatches open. Last night I could approach without the urge to spew, so pretty happy.

The smell was back this morning, with a vengeance. On closer inspection, the (newer) revo has black foam wedged under the seat - presumable for buoyancy for a hull breach. It has soaked up all the little pieces of rotten flesh. It's out now.

Any hope for a new hull on a warranty claim?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I would seriously suggest contacting a company that does forensic cleaning for advice on how to get the stink out.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Someone once advised vanilla extract for wiping down fridges that stink....... Perhaps fill your hull with a couple of inches of water and pour in the cleansing chemicals...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

paulb said:


> Someone once advised vanilla extract for wiping down fridges that stink....... Perhaps fill your hull with a couple of inches of water and pour in the cleansing chemicals...


DONT mix bleach and ammonia! ! !
Just a fyi. Baaad juju.

Classic. Another tale of woe contender.
Dont know about AUS but in America yack is puke. Youve now got the AUS spelling down.
YAK!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Classic read&#8230;. Thanks for breaking up my day at work with a laugh!

Mate, if you're catching that many Kingies that you can loose one in a hull&#8230;. i have little sympathy for you 

vinegar is a decent wash/deodoriser and will neutralise pretty decent stench (not sure about yours though!)&#8230; and People always recommend baking soda i hear&#8230; so I'm thinking you should throw a hole pile of baking soda in there say a kg or 2&#8230;. then a few litres of vinegar&#8230; shut it up&#8230; then run.. boom! :twisted: 
Or maybe thats not the best idea&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. though it could be entertaining


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

no smell here, been blowing sse so Narrabeen will cop it! Maybe you should have let the flies and maggots clean up the leftovers?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Crack up Tom. 

You catch too many fish!


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha...respect for still going fishing! But as mentioned, hard to have sympathy for someone who has so many legal kings they don't notice a missing one!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Lost a yakka in the hull for a week a little while ago. Some disinfectanct and lots of water and a good dry out int he sun and it is all good. I feel your pain.

David


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

When are you next heading out Tom ?, just so I can chose a different day 
SBD did the same thing with our bin at SWR before he left, driving away worked for us.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Mr Xtemelysmelly.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Tom I couldn't work out what you meant by "there were 4" when you first posted this last week and now I just slapped my forehead, said "duh!" and then cracked up laughing. Legendary stuff.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I very nearly by-passed this thread... not really interested in stink-boating...

Glad I did check it out... quite a giggle.

Sell it! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## Joshua (Dec 22, 2010)

Orange peel, lots of orange peel.


----------

